# Schritte im Protokoll auf anderes Bild übertragen



## Oktavia (23. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ein Bild bearbeitet. Nun gefällts mir und ich möchte ein anderes Bild mit den gleichen Schritten bearbeiten. Ich habe es nicht als Aktion aufgezeichnet. Ist mir zu spät eingefallen. Kann man das Potokoll irgendwie kopieren und auf ein anderes Bild anwenden?

LG Oktavia


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (27. Juni 2009)

Hi,
nein.
Aber du könntest beide Bilder öffnen und dann die einzelnen Protokollschritte per drag n´drop in das neue Bild reinziehen.
Was ich noch gedacht hatte wäre das du die Aktion nachträglich aufzeichnest. also im Protokoll an den Anfang gehst und dann eine Aufnahme startest und dann die Protokollschritte abarbeitest. Aber das funktioniert leider nicht da sich die Aktion dann immeer auf das Protokoll bezieht und in deinem neuen Bild bestehen diese Protokollschritte ja nicht.

Viele Grüße


----------

